# Building a bike SIMILAR to Pee Wee Hermans X1



## Uncle Old (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey all, Christmas Day I bought a nice Trophy by Monark cruiser that's a near dead ringer for the DX Schwinn model used for the X1 so I thought I was off and running. THEN,today I scored a sweeeeeeet pre-war Schwinn Excelsior and am thinking about using it for the X1 build. Pros: It's a Schwinn,it's Candy Apple Red,chrome wheels,springer fork,whitewall Typhoon tires,30" bar's (swoon),original gooseneck,chrome fenders,front w/only the indents for the fork NOT the truss rods and a Troxle saddle similar(there's that word again) to the Mesinger.Cons: Seems way too sweet of a bike to not give it the full restro it deserves but turn it into an X1 and it's Viking funeral reverance everyday. Now the Trophy, well heck,it say's TROPHY right on the badge?The tank would have that nice arc and other than the wishbone chain/seatstays it's darn near perfect.Would have to be re-painted though. Lot's of parts for sale soon regardless of which one I chose.Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey great finds! My thoughts- sell the trophy if you don't want to keep it as it looks to be repainted, restore the Schwinn or make it into a nice rider in the current condition and then find a beat up DX that can be made into Pee Wee' s bike. A dx should be inexpensive and easy to find especially on ebay. Good luck!


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 1, 2015)

The main parts needed for a X1 build is a post war DX frame, matching fenders and a post war crank, most the other parts are bmx or aftermarket wald parts. Even the wheels are heavy duty Rims. Good luck on the build.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 2, 2015)

That schwinn isn't a DX anyways.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yea I kept looking at the pics to trying to find the DX. Neither bike is original and neither is worth a true restoration. I'm with Abe-who has an accurate X1. Find the correct frame and parts and then do it. V/r Shawn


----------



## truknamedsue (Jan 2, 2015)

heres my dx


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 2, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Yea I kept looking at the pics to trying to find the DX.




Often confused with a straight bar....I guess...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2015)

truknamedsue said:


> heres my dxView attachment 188675




This bike is not a DX. It is a straightbar. V/r Shawn


----------



## Uncle Old (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for all the info guys. Much appreciated. I've followed Abe and others over at rpf and rat rods re; the X1 build. Just looking to make something to take my daughters back in time and also to blow the grand kids' minds


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm late to the party on this one, and I'll gladly concur with previous posters. Find a proper DX frame and build it right. Seems like there's always lots of those frames floating around until you actually need one. I've actually watched that film a couple of times recently (kids) and the bike really is a hodge-podge. A luckily for you I believe the DX tank is readily available as a repop part.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Jan 3, 2015)

On the X1, what were the saddlebags off of?


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 4, 2015)

Saddlebags are custom sculpts, a buddy of mine makes nice fiberglass ones at great prices.


----------



## Uncle Old (Jan 4, 2015)

abe lugo said:


> Saddlebags are custom sculpts, a buddy of mine makes nice fiberglass ones at great prices.



Hi Abe, thanks again for all of the research sharing you've done re; the X1! Really help's,especially us noobs! Could you pm or forward the saddlebag link please? I'm a crafty craftsman by trade but have never done fiberglass. TIA! Also, I'm selling the Trophy cruiser complete or frame only, the rear rack and feather chain-guard from the Schwinn Excelsior and a super clean Schwinn Stingray speedo,without the cable.


----------

